# Admins



## SMN (Oct 24, 2002)

I think a sticky in the Flash forum talking about it is good, explaining what they are, the use of them & how to use them

Eventually there will people asking what they are and the whole 9 yards.  Stick 1 up for references

What do you think ?


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

we are trying to do everything... this should be a good idea, will think about, and search someone "flash-experienced"


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 25, 2002)

sounds good


----------



## Alexander (Oct 25, 2002)

soon we'll check who in this forum is experienced enought, and ask him to moderate..


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

I have a pretty decent know-how on flash advance software and how to work them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not all that familar with moderating forums though but I'd be happy to give it a go if you need someone to lend a hand answering questions people might have on how getting their software to work.  When I first purchased my card I was thoroughly frustrated on what little documentation I could find in good clear westernized english explaining how everything works.   But I taught myself most of what's needed and would be more than happy to share with people experiencing the same frustrations I too experienced not long ago


----------



## T-hug (Oct 25, 2002)

QUOTE(MasterOfTehRom @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> I have a pretty decent know-how on flash advance software and how to work them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was like that too. But now I consider myself a vet at flashing lol


----------

